# The best "Taking the Salute"you''ll ever see



## airborne (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDMzHlkB-Yg


----------



## Advisor (Nov 15, 2010)

sal;sal;sal;sal;


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 16, 2010)

Great stuff


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 24, 2010)

*I love the sergeant giving the "Eyes Right!" order!!!salute;*


----------

